# Do you hack?



## dilute micro (Sep 16, 2011)

Just asking...

I don't.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 16, 2011)

define hack?


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2011)

I had to write some filters to stop hackers getting in, that was interesting. While doing that I learned how hacking is done.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know how it's done, and if I did, I wouldn't do it, because that would make me a twat.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 16, 2011)

cracking - breaking into computer systems.
hacking - getting systems to do things other than what they were primarily designed to do.

It's a misnomer, brought about by shoddy and sensationalistic journalism.

I don't hack, I certainly don't crack. I understand how systems work. I understand how and why malicious people want to access systems. I know how to protect against them and how to react on malicious behaviour.
Asking simply "do you hack?" is bit of a rubbish quesiton.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> cracking - breaking into computer systems.
> hacking - getting systems to do things other than what they were primarily designed to do.


Ah, really?  I didn't know that.

I was going with the widely used error.  (Although I think it's too late to correct it).


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2011)

As the question is asked in the consoles and gaming forum, I guess its about hacking your games system. 

So, yes. All my consoles have been messed with. And my computer games have all been modded and altered


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2011)

Your puny "Forums" me nothing to me: I am a Higher Being from New Posts.  I laugh at the distinctions you mortals make.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got an Xbox for my birthday (my old one got destroyed in a flood) and I am fairly sure - without researching it - that MS have probably put some more restrictions in place to stop it being modded, nowadays I don't really have the time or the inclination. I just want it to play games.
Same with my htc desire s. My colleague keeps showing me the latest ROM he has installed, mine is fine for me, pretty much does what I need it to, although some of the standard unix tools would be helpful I guess, after a day at work, the last thing I want to do is try and break my stuff. I'd rather just have a glass of wine and avoid computers. Same at weekends. Rather spend it with the gf and kid.


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 16, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> define hack?



I meant in terms of gaming.

I'm not an avid gamer but I am in a squad and we're strict on cheating.  So strict that we spy on our own members.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2011)

on games?

hell yes.  especially  since fucking games  have stoped having cheat codes  so  you need memory state hacking    to have fun.

i don't do  multiplayer  so that aspect  doesn't come into the equation


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2011)

I've spent the afternoon hacking.

I got Deus Ex for my birthday.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2011)

Erm..... dont you mean modding?

You *mod* (softmod if its software only, hardmod if you need to do it via hardware) a console in order to copy games, make unofficial changes to games, or just because you want to be cheating scum.

You *hack *a computer remotely in order to gain access to information, or to take control of a computer (i suppose it can also be applied to people using the computer itself to install malicious firmware on).

You *crack *a computer system to get it to do something its not designed to (you can also crack software in order to remove authentication from it).

And no, I dont mod, although have nothing against it if your not going to cheat.

I used to hack a practice server for the lulz, I wasnt very good.

And im not commenting on the amount of cracking ive used (barely any now, but i was a naughty boy).


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Sep 19, 2011)

I've used some no CD Key patches when I've lost discs _for legitimate copies _of games I've bought 

Used to have a Simpsons and a Monty Python/Evil Dead sound-effects Mod for Doom I/II though


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2011)

Jtag FTMFW !!! 

not for online tho, strickly off line shit init


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2011)

I regularly commit all sorts of offences and am going to post up a full confession on this here public website very soon.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Sep 19, 2011)

I wrote some really crappy trainers and did hex editing of save states years ago. My high point was probably getting billions of dollars in the TDU beta and lording it over everyone else, and promptly getting banned for reporting this rather important flaw - keeping the player's cash client side in an online game


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a dreadful cough sometimes...


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 21, 2011)

I have been known to chip.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2011)

No sorry

Tbh say a vagina that was not on the interwebz at some point and got distracted


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2011)

Hacking is finding an obscure/clever/non-standard solution to a problem, which is what most programmers will do at some stage.

Breaking into something is cracking.

I've done the former, but not the latter - just messed around on my own pc.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 21, 2011)

I used to hack games on the Atari ST using assembly language   (16 bit mind)

It was a wonderful time, the barras (barrowlands) in Glasgow, people who worked for computer magazines, some people in shops amongst others would give (or more usually post) you games to hack, you cracked them, packed them, put on a menu and a scroller and sent one back along with anything else you'd done recently.   Kept the originals like trophies.   Non stop jiffy bags to/from Australia, Oxford, Dundee, France and loads of other places.

Good times jumping into supervisor mode.

move.w #$20,-(a7)
trap #1
add.w #6, (a7)+ (not sure if this is right, we're resetting the stack)

Or you could just put your code's memory address into an interrupt then cause an exception so the machine jumps to your code

It became very sophisticated because the protection become very good as knowledge of the machines increased, both software writers and hackers.   They stole a lot more from us than we ever did from them though, our code was superior, smaller, faster and reached into parts of the chips thought unusable and did amazing things with them.   Higher resolutions than the hardware allowed for, better graphic routines, 3d etc.

We created routines to make the drive lights flash to the music, they created protections that relied on system timings with the drive lights (fucking microprose F1 used an absolute bitch that took me 6 hours once).   Dungeon Master used self-changing code.

something like eor.l #$101, $8801.w  (you can use .w in a .l address as it assumes ffff anyway) and you just eor it in relation to the values in the sound-chip to turn the light on and off

Anyway, probably not what you mean, long time ago.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 22, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> I used to hack games on the Atari ST using assembly language  (16 bit mind)
> 
> It was a wonderful time, the barras (barrowlands) in Glasgow, people who worked for computer magazines, some people in shops amongst others would give (or more usually post) you games to hack, you cracked them, packed them, put on a menu and a scroller and sent one back along with anything else you'd done recently. Kept the originals like trophies. Non stop jiffy bags to/from Australia, Oxford, Dundee, France and loads of other places.
> 
> ...


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a friend who had spent months on those Facebook games. You know, the cafe and the farm things. I 'hacked' them up and gave my self silly ammount of money, and built identical replicas of hers. She was livid.


----------



## smartlistful (Sep 22, 2011)

i dont hack.. and i will not do that.. im afraid of carma..


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 22, 2011)

The campaign for real ale?


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2011)

Like.


----------

